# Eye See You



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Cool pic thresh.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Holy crap that bird has some nice soft hackle feathers _(O)_

That is an amazing shot, nice zoom and detail.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks you'uns! Eye appreciate the props.


----------



## F/V Gulf Ventur (Oct 8, 2007)

Very crisp, great shot! 

What lens?... (Your shooting Nikon if I remember right.?.)


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks F/V! On this one I used a Nikon 70-200mm f/2.8 with a 1.7x teleconverter. This shot was 290mm @ f/4.8.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Wild or captured bird?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

gdog said:


> Wild or captured bird?


Doesn't matter, I've warned the _thresh_ about taking picture's of birds and stuff. Something about 'taking away their spirits' and such. One day..he may realize the truth in this matter !! :evil:

Nice picture threshershark !!


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow! That's a freaking rad pic there. Good Job!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I concur. Excellent photo.

Young bird?


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Great photo, what an amazing bird...


----------

